# having troubles



## Manny (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I have to say it, I'm a perfectionsit and this is not good sometimes, the first 10 techs of kenpo yellow belt was not a big problem but, the 24 techs for orange belt are making me nuts. We see already all the 24 techs in the last couple weeks but I feel I have to memorice them through hundreds of reps and I have no time to do this but the time I go to kenpo class dojo (tow or three times per week).

I belive it's gona take twice the time to go from yellow to orange belt than the time it took me from white to yellow belt.

Manny


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 12, 2009)

If you're learning and enjoying yourself, don't worry about it. You'll get there when you get there.


----------



## MJS (Nov 12, 2009)

Manny said:


> Well I have to say it, I'm a perfectionsit and this is not good sometimes, the first 10 techs of kenpo yellow belt was not a big problem but, the 24 techs for orange belt are making me nuts. We see already all the 24 techs in the last couple weeks but I feel I have to memorice them through hundreds of reps and I have no time to do this but the time I go to kenpo class dojo (tow or three times per week).
> 
> I belive it's gona take twice the time to go from yellow to orange belt than the time it took me from white to yellow belt.
> 
> Manny


 
If you want the learning to be easier, you're going to have to find some time outside of class to train.  Even if you got up 30min early, when you're watching tv, every time a commercial comes on, train.  As far as the time frame that it takes from one belt to the next...that should be the least of your worries.  Who cares how long it takes.  What matters, or should matter the most, is how well you can do the material, how well you understand it, how well you can perform it, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 12, 2009)

you ought to be learning the techs one or two at a time, so you can learn them gradually. If you are being given all 24, or 10 or so at a time, that's a problem. Then, it becomes an exercise in simple memorization, and you can't effectively learn them as well. If you learn them gradually, you will learn them better and have an easy time remembering them. You remember them because you KNOW them, not because you simply memorized them.

I would certainly hope that it takes at least twice as long to progress to Orange Belt as it did Yellow. The curriculum is much larger, and your performance of all the material needs to be on a higher level as well. That takes time. No hurry.

I know you come from a TKD background, and this will affect how you learn your kenpo. Not just comparing how you do things in TKD vs. Kenpo for example, but in how the systems are put together with a specific curriculum. 

A friend of mine earned his TKD shodan back in the late 1970s or early 1980s, something like that. When I told him about our curriculum in Tracy kenpo, which is typically even larger than the curriculum for later kenpo lineages, he was blown away. We have ten techs for yellow belt, and then 30 each all the way thru fourth black, and 41 for fifth black, plus all kinds of kata. He said in the TKD that he learned, they had about 5 for each belt, plus one or two forms. His entire formal curriculum for shodan had maybe a dozen kata and 30 or 40 self defense techniques. We have 250 self defense techniques, plus many of them have variations, and a couple dozen or so kata to shodan. It's just a very different way to structure a system. Coming from a TKD background, it may seem overwhelming.

It takes constant work and training, to stay on top if it all and to improve and learn more.  Just keep training.


----------



## Manny (Nov 12, 2009)

MJS said:


> If you want the learning to be easier, you're going to have to find some time outside of class to train. Even if you got up 30min early, when you're watching tv, every time a commercial comes on, train. As far as the time frame that it takes from one belt to the next...that should be the least of your worries. Who cares how long it takes. What matters, or should matter the most, is how well you can do the material, how well you understand it, how well you can perform it, etc.
> 
> Good luck.


 
I have a very demanding job (ans streessfull too) and believe the time I have for myself is for my family and the kenpo/TKD classes.

I would have to not worry about the time and keep working on the techs in the kenpo class., if I need twice the time what the h..... don't you think?

I only have to worry to show up the class every weeks and do my best.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Nov 12, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> you ought to be learning the techs one or two at a time, so you can learn them gradually. If you are being given all 24, or 10 or so at a time, that's a problem. Then, it becomes an exercise in simple memorization, and you can't effectively learn them as well. If you learn them gradually, you will learn them better and have an easy time remembering them. You remember them because you KNOW them, not because you simply memorized them.
> 
> I would certainly hope that it takes at least twice as long to progress to Orange Belt as it did Yellow. The curriculum is much larger, and your performance of all the material needs to be on a higher level as well. That takes time. No hurry.
> 
> ...


 
Wow 250 techs!! well I think I have all my life to learn then if I stick with Kenpo for a long time.

Yes, it's true, in TKD ( I earned my 1st dan back in 1987) we had not too many techs, we had if I recall (for testing black belt 1st Dan) 9 poomsaes (katas),15-20 one step kyorugi (SD), 5-8 three step kyorugi (SD), maybe 15-20 kicks, some hand techs, korean vocabulary,the same defenses (maki) all the karate uses, stances,etc,etc. It was not easy prepara my test but did it very well.

Yes kenpo is diferent to TKD and I am having a hard time to do transitions but _I just love MA and challenge._

_Manny_


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 12, 2009)

Manny said:


> Wow 250 techs!! well I think I have all my life to learn then if I stick with Kenpo for a long time.


 
yup, plus variations, and that's just to shodan.  Add 131 more, plus variations to fifth black, and a couple dozen more kata, and that's the complete Tracy system, more or less, and depending on whether or not the instructor has other influences.

I believe we have more than any other kenpo lineage, so yours probably isn't this many, but my point is that it is still a lot more than you are used to having in TKD.  It's a different way of organizing a system than you are used to, and that may take time to get comfortable with.



> Yes kenpo is diferent to TKD and I am having a hard time to do transitions but _I just love MA and challenge._
> 
> _Manny_


 
well, there's a lot to keep you busy for a long time.  don't be in a hurry.


----------



## MJS (Nov 12, 2009)

Manny said:


> I have a very demanding job (ans streessfull too) and believe the time I have for myself is for my family and the kenpo/TKD classes.
> 
> I would have to not worry about the time and keep working on the techs in the kenpo class., if I need twice the time what the h..... don't you think?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, I'm not following you here.  Do you have time or are you able to make time to train outside of regular group class?  If you do have time, great, if not, then you're either going to have to try to find time, or just make due with your class time.  

Either way, as its been said already, take your time.  There is no rush.  1-2 techs per class, IMO, should be more than enough.  Its easy to say that you know them, but if you really get technical about it, you may not know them as well as you think, thus the reason why I say to take your time and not rush.


----------



## still learning (Nov 12, 2009)

Manny said:


> I have a very demanding job (ans streessfull too) and believe the time I have for myself is for my family and the kenpo/TKD classes.
> 
> I would have to not worry about the time and keep working on the techs in the kenpo class., if I need twice the time what the h..... don't you think?
> 
> ...


 
Hello, Everyone has so call "problems" and we all adjust to them...NO excuses...here!

Either you want to learn?  ...or don't ..Martial arts isn't suppose to be easy....and/or take another art? ....JUDO?

  stress?  ...is what "YOU" put on yourself....

for the rest of us?  ....we buy and sell them...or give ours away...(stress)...cheaper on e-bay..

Aloha,


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 13, 2009)

It's not a race. Focus on learning the current material and don't concern yourself with how long it's taking to get from one belt level to the next. 

Ask yourself if you're in this to gain belt levels or are you in this to acquire knowledge and improve upon your skills. 

I don't know you all that well, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you're in it for the knowledge and skill.


----------



## Manny (Nov 13, 2009)

MJS said:


> Sorry, I'm not following you here. Do you have time or are you able to make time to train outside of regular group class? If you do have time, great, if not, then you're either going to have to try to find time, or just make due with your class time.
> 
> Either way, as its been said already, take your time. There is no rush. 1-2 techs per class, IMO, should be more than enough. Its easy to say that you know them, but if you really get technical about it, you may not know them as well as you think, thus the reason why I say to take your time and not rush.


 
Sorry I misswrote... in the last reply, actually I don't have the time to practice but only the time I have in the kenpo class, my job is demanding and family too, so the only time I have to train/practiced is in the nights afther work, I Usually learn Kenpo mondays,wensdays and ocacacionally fridays nights from 7:30 pm to 9:00 pm and TKD tuesday and thursdays from 8:00 pm to 9:30 p.m.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Nov 13, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> It's not a race. Focus on learning the current material and don't concern yourself with how long it's taking to get from one belt level to the next.
> 
> Ask yourself if you're in this to gain belt levels or are you in this to acquire knowledge and improve upon your skills.
> 
> I don't know you all that well, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you're in it for the knowledge and skill.


 
I want to learn and be proficient in Kenpo, kenpo has been to me very refreshing and certanly a thing I begin to love, it amazes me.

Manny


----------



## still learning (Nov 13, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> It's not a race. Focus on learning the current material and don't concern yourself with how long it's taking to get from one belt level to the next.
> 
> Ask yourself if you're in this to gain belt levels or are you in this to acquire knowledge and improve upon your skills.
> 
> I don't know you all that well, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you're in it for the knowledge and skill.


 
Hello,  We like this "It's not a race"  ...so true...especially for the beginners...Well said........Thank-you
-----------

   ...race you anytime...first one to Burger King...loser buys?
Speed Kills....teens racing? 
racing against time?  ...time will win!
space race?  ....the one with the bigger space wins...

Aloha,  toilet racing...first one wins...loser pays the waiting game..?


----------



## Milt G. (Nov 20, 2009)

Manny said:


> Well I have to say it, I'm a perfectionsit and this is not good sometimes, the first 10 techs of kenpo yellow belt was not a big problem but, the 24 techs for orange belt are making me nuts. We see already all the 24 techs in the last couple weeks but I feel I have to memorice them through hundreds of reps and I have no time to do this but the time I go to kenpo class dojo (tow or three times per week).
> 
> I belive it's gona take twice the time to go from yellow to orange belt than the time it took me from white to yellow belt.
> 
> Manny


 
Hello,

Hang in there, Manny...
There will always be "plateaus" in training.  The best practitioners learn to work through those and keep on working.  To never give up.

I know someone where I work who always falls short of the mark, but not by his doing.  It is a systems thing.  But...  He is ALWAYS there at the "bell" to start the round, and always gives it his best, even though he loses many "rounds".  He is the very best at what he does.  Not because he always "wins", but because he always tries hard and keeps at it.

That is all we can ask for.  No worries...  All will be well soon.  

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 20, 2009)

This is not about belts and passing promotions man, it's about learning all the tech.  If you have to skip a promotion and spend twice the amount of time at a specific grade then so be it, don't measure your progression against anybody else or the school's promotion schedule.  The last thing anyone needs is someone earning a belt without truly having all the previous material down, that's very mcdojo.


----------



## ackks10 (Nov 20, 2009)

Manny said:


> I have a very demanding job (ans streessfull too) and believe the time I have for myself is for my family and the kenpo/TKD classes.
> 
> I would have to not worry about the time and keep working on the techs in the kenpo class., if I need twice the time what the h..... don't you think?
> 
> ...




wait a min, did i read this right, you do TKD and Kenpo it has to Parker kenpo from what i read, not that there's anything wrong with TKD but the 2 don't go together,stay with one( kenpo )


----------



## Manny (Nov 23, 2009)

ackks10 said:


> wait a min, did i read this right, you do TKD and Kenpo it has to Parker kenpo from what i read, not that there's anything wrong with TKD but the 2 don't go together,stay with one( kenpo )


 
It's silly but let me tell you why I am learning Kenpo. I've been in TKD since 1983, I got my shodan in 1987, in 1992 or so I droped TKD and did severall things and in may 2007 I return to TKD. TKD has changed for me since the old days, now is a nice full contact kicking sport, however for me TKD is more a sport oriented  and in my TKD Dojang my master does not teach self defense in a regular basis, so I think Kenpo is more street self defense oriented and that's why I am learning Kenpo but not drop TKD.

I am training TKD twice per week and I am learning kenpo twice per week, Kenpo has been very refreshing I am learning alot, I have my kicks from TKD and now I am improving my hand techs in Kenpo.

Manny


----------

